# La touche "esc" ne marche plus ?



## iBakarorea (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis hier, je constate quelques chose. Par exemple quand je regarde une vidéo de YouTube en grand écran et qu'ensuite je veux quitter, jusqu'ici j'appuyais sur la touche "esc". Mais maintenant, ça ne fonctionne plus. 
Y a-t-il une autre manière de quitter le mode plein écran ?

Pour tester avec une autre application cette touche, dites-moi pour voir, sinon je devrais contacter Apple :/ 

Merci d'avance quant à votre aide.


----------



## Khronegon (1 Novembre 2011)

> une vidéo de YouTube en grand écran
> 
> Y a-t-il une autre manière de quitter le mode plein écran ?



Avec la souris, en cliquant sur "quitter le mode plein écran".



> Pour tester avec une autre application cette touche, dites-moi pour voir, sinon je devrais contacter Apple :/



spotlight : clique une fois sur la "loupe" en haut à droite, le champ de recherche spotlight s'ouvre. En appuyant sur esc, ça le ferme en principe.


----------



## iBakarorea (1 Novembre 2011)

Khronegon a dit:


> Avec la souris, en cliquant sur "quitter le mode plein écran".


Je n'ai pas de souris 





Khronegon a dit:


> spotlight : clique une fois sur la "loupe" en haut à droite, le champ de recherche spotlight s'ouvre. En appuyant sur esc, ça le ferme en principe.


Chez moi ça ne marche pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------

Quand je vais sur le visualisation et que j'appuie dessus et bien la touche ne se grise pas comme les autres. Donc je pense que je vais aller au SAV. :/


----------

